# My 3 Cats



## we989we (Nov 10, 2013)

Here are my cats. White boy is Turkish angora. The other two are just cats. All are neutered and indoor / outdoor cats.

Amira (girl)


Polly (girl)


Amira and Tuz 


Tuz (boy)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

beautiful cats :001_wub: I love Polly :001_wub:


----------



## Raggiemum71 (Sep 16, 2013)

Love them, all gorgeous


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely cats


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yummy babies! :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

They are lovely! Tuz is very handsome :001_wub:


----------

